# Your Chill Playlist



## FilmHaze (Nov 26, 2008)

So since i'm pretty sure a good majority of you have iTunes. What does your main chill playlist that you click every time you roll a blunt or light a fat bowl consist of.


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh,I got ta say the blues,Gary moore,etta james albert collins ect,ect...I just slap in about 500 songs and let her rip.


----------



## barrgemike (Nov 26, 2008)

I do not have iTunes, but my smoking playlists consist of Bob Marley, Cypress Hill, Wu Tang Clan, Outkast, T.I., Lil Wayne, Lil troy, etc.

Mostly rap.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2008)

Love the Limewire dont have Itunes though,I listen to Some of the old school rock while baked,Pink Floyd,The Stones,Rush,Eagles,Depends on the buzz though Sativa weed ill listen to Hardcore Metal though just depends on the mood.


----------



## tDot. (Nov 28, 2008)

I listen to a lot of different shit. Reggae, rock, electronic. If you're looking for something to really chill you out, high or not, The Art of Chill volume 1 is pretty sick. It's sort of ambient techno type shit.


----------



## funkdocKT (Nov 30, 2008)

J. Holiday - Laa Laa

^ perfect song to chill with your lady smoking and boning


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually listen to The Game


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 30, 2008)

we all know that already, always the game


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

lol how you kno


----------



## Blow4Life (Nov 30, 2008)

Akon, Bob Marley, Jay-Z, Jeezy, classic Em. Mostly hip hop but a little R &B and Reggae.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob, Tool, Hendrix, Zepplin, Snoop, Bob Dylan, Sublime are staples in the playlist
with other stuff in between usually
i like most music besides country


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 1, 2008)

cuz we both post on the song title game thread and i see you mention alot of the game


----------

